# Craftsman miter box



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I was at my local Restore today and came across an old Craftsman Miter box. I bought it for $15. I believe it is a "881.36303" model. It looks very much like this one, but with orange guides. And there is no saw.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Yep. That is the model number

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Obviously you need a saw to get any use from that item, and some back saws (alone) may be available from the usual sources, Craigs list, garage/estate sales, on line, etc. Be certain to check/re-check the angle on a test piece before cutting into the "good stuff". Be safe.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

yeah ... one more thing to look for. I have a few backsaws, but they are too short to use with this.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Ebay has several*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-Mit...276430?hash=item2cc147e90e:g:~~gAAOSwcgNZG6y2

Even a Disston:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Henry-Disst...605556?hash=item4d5cc09074:g:VZQAAOSw0j9ZRXHs

and another:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BIG-28-Diss...896575?hash=item4d5cd4437f:g:afMAAOSw3h1ZRryt


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice ... question ... if YOU were getting one FOR YOURSELF, which one would YOU go with?

I am leaning towards this Stanley one ...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-Mit...8a7c0ce&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=332268605556

Thoughts?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*those all require bids ...*

The ebay auctions have "times remaining" listed for the bids, so you have to pay attention vs "buy it now" which I prefer. 
That does appear to be the3 nicest condition saw of those I posted, made by Adkins Saw Co. for Stanley Tool works as stated below.

However, I just do not like a hand miter box for making mitered cuts.
Of the two I have, a nice thin blade Craftsman and a typical short miter box, I don't care for either, but to each his own..... :wink2:

My saw:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Unopene...930695?hash=item2837fba5c7:g:1ZMAAOSwnK9ZRwfP

Another idea is to get this just for the saw at $45.00 buy it now:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sea...751457?hash=item3d3f1b3021:g:R-4AAOSwkShY~~3d

or this, saw only:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Craftsman-K...848234?hash=item5d6ebd25aa:g:v-cAAOSwdGFYxXeI


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Yeah, I prefer the buy it now too. I bid on the Stanley one ... now to wait ...


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

When you get the saw find a saw sharpener that you can take both the box and the saw to, he will sharpen the saw and tune it to work in the miter box to cut down at a perfect 90 degrees.


----------

